# No deposit no return



## blobbottlebob (Oct 6, 2009)

Every now and then these turn up in weird colors. I'm guessing that makes them at least collectible. I've found them in red but I can't locate them anymore. Here's a pretty yellow. Anybody know if these were sodas or beers? Any particular brands that were sold in them?


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 7, 2009)

ndnr bottles were used for both soda and beer. i would guess yours is a paper label beer ndnr.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 7, 2009)

That would be my guess as well. Most likely the red ones were beer as well.


----------



## GEEMAN (Oct 7, 2009)

I would bet the farm the red ones were Schlitz beer bottles. I don't recall the exact year that Schlitz came out with the ruby red bottles but I want to say it was in the late 60s-early 70s? 
 I recall reading a little blurb about the ruby glass Schlitz bottles some place on the web and it said even though red glass was a better color than amber or clear glass in filtering out sunlight the red colored bottles never caught on with customers. Seeing as the red glass was more expensive than amber or clear Schlitz decided to discontinue using them. 
 If you can find the ones you have misplaced (for lack of a better word),look on the bottom of the bottle and it should have Anchor Hockings stamp (Capitol H on an anchor) on it. Below that Royal Ruby in script with Anchor glass stamped just below that.
 There were tons of Royal Ruby bottles made from 7oz to quarts. I have seen them for sale from time to time at antique shops and flea markets.


----------



## glass man (Oct 8, 2009)

I HAVE TWO RUBY RED SCHLITZ BOTTLES,A LARGE ONE AND A SMALLER ONE. 
 THE SMALLER ONE HAS A LITTLE LABEL LEFT [OVER THE YEARS I HAVE HAD IT,IT KEEPS PEELING OFF] ANY WAY IN 1949 AND 1950 ,50 MILLION OF THESE BOTTLES WERE MADE FOR THE 100TH ANNIVERSARY OF THE FOUNDING OF THE BEER.THESE WERE NEVER MEANT TO BE ON GOING,JUST A SPECIALITY BOTTLE FOR THE ANNIVERSARY.
 I HAVE SEEN MANY OF THE QUARTS,FEW OF THE "PONY"SIZED ONES.  JAMIE


----------



## epackage (Oct 8, 2009)

I wonder if this green was for a Rolling Rock or another company that used green bottles all of the time....


----------



## GEEMAN (Oct 8, 2009)

I found a different article that  said the ruby red bottles were made between 1950 and 1963 to comemorate Schlitzs 100th anniverasry. 
 DANG! No bannana for me. LOL

 Cost of the bottles was cited as the cheif reason they stopped using them.
 They came in 7,12,16 and 32 oz sizes with the 16oz being the hardest to find. I have a 7oz and it's kind of interesting that that size was never meant to be filled but was intended for display purposes only.Most that I have seen around here have pretty big price tags on them like 32 ozer I saw a couple weeks ago with a $40 price tag on it. 
 They really are a stunning red when held in direct sun light I think.

 I could be wrong but I think the Rolling Rocks were more of an emerald green? Bobs looks more like an olive? Dunno,it seems I have seen this one before but I can't put a name to it. Hamms beer maybe?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 8, 2009)

Great info guys! Thanks. Feel free to post some of those red one as I would have to look through a lot of boxes to find one.


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Oct 8, 2009)

I have always seen them in early 60's dumps (Milk bottle hunting), and most were sodas + beers. Like any collectables, I'm sure there is a market for the rare ones. (Similar to the rare "federal Law Prohibits" scotch bottles.)


----------

